# Tilly's Birthday Party



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly will be a year old (can you believe it







) on Tuesday, but we had a little Birthday Party for her today. Here are some pics of Tilly.

Here is a close-up of Tilly's cake - peanut butter.









And here are the treats that the guests got.









Tilly says, "I love my cake -- hurry up everyone!"









Tilly says, "I can't wait any longer. I'd better taste it before Lacie, Nellie and my neighborhood furbaby friends get to it."


















Tilly says, "Hey, this is really good."









Tilly says, "Toys? I get toys too???"









Tilly says, "They're all great. I can't make up my mind which one to play with."









Tilly says, "Thanks for the great Birthday party."









My baby is growing up.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what adorable pictures!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What wonderful pictures!

I love all those beautiful treats! I especially love Tilly's dress. I assume her talented mommy made it for her?









Tilly has really grown up to be such a pretty girl.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Those pictures are priceless







..my husband was oohing and awwing as well. That is adorable..a party and we weren't invited?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

FABULOUS photos - HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY GIRL . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Tilly! I love the photo of Tilly sitting up at the table with her cake!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

That is so awesome. That cake looks yummy. LOL.
And she looks so happy and beautiful. I love her outfit with her birthday hat and bow.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! I love the one of her sitting in front of the cake at the table! Priceless!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Happy Early Birthday to Tilly! She is sooo cute! I love the cake and the treats! I bet everyone had a great time! And Tilly is gorgeous!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Great pictures!!!! Looks like tilly made out quite well for her birthday! I love the cake! Did you make it?


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aww, Tilly looks soo cute in that dress.









Looks like she had a great time.

But where's a picture of the group together, Tilly and her furry friends?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweetheart - I love the pictures of her licking her cake! Tell her I could never wait, either, when I was a kid and it was my birthday!! Gotta love that icing.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TILLY









I love the cake!! and She is wearing a Party Hat - how wonderful is that!! She looks fab!! I love the pictures!









Rugby gets here on the 18th (we pick him up on the 14th) = we are very, very excited.










perhaps the cocker is more excited because maybe Atticus will yank on his brothers' hair instead of hers...


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> Happy Birthday Tilly! I love the photo of Tilly sitting up at the table with her cake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my favourite too. Its just so adorable...All of them are!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww

I loved that first pic of her with the cake









happy birthday Tilly 

*hugs from kat and the malts*

kat


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww look at Tilly in her pretty dress














Her cake and treats look scrumptious, she sure had a lovely Birthday party






























*Happy 1st Birthday Tilly!!!*


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great pics!!







Happy Birthday Tilly!!!
















I love her cake!! It's just beautiful!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

[attachment=23222:attachment]
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TILLY!!!....YOU PARTY ANIMAL, YOU!

How did I miss this yesterday!!









Looks like it was a great party


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh my goodness how adorable with her sitting in front of her cake. I loved that you let her eat the cake from the table too!!! She seemed to be very well mannered as well!!</span>


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

beautiful pics...very cute....yummy cake!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWWWW, what precious pics of Tilly







& her birthday party. Those are some of the cutest pics I've ever seen. Tilly looks so adorable in her birthday dress & hat sitting up at the table. Love it, love it, love it.







Happy birthday Tilly.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh wow, what a lucky girl. I love those pictures







she is so cute and that cake is too yummy







happy belated birthday


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg! What a beautful birthday princess! She really looks like such a little lady sitting there all pretty! The cake is gorgeous!! Looks like a fun day! Happy b-day cutie pie!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tilly!! It sounds like you had a rad party! Many birthday hugs and kisses to you from Tchelsi and me!


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

sooo adorable!! can you tell me where you got her tha dress?! i loove it!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes. Today Tilly is OFFICIALLY 1 year old. My baby.









I bought the cake and the party favors (treats) from Three Dog Bakery and had them make it special for Tilly. It's peanut butter and there are a mix of treats as you can see. Each furbaby got their own little package of treats to munch on and/or take home.

I made the dress and the bow is by Marj (of course). You might not be able to see, but it has a birthday cake with candles in the center of the bow -- soooooooooooooooooooo cute.

I only got Tilly and Lacie to wear the party hats and only for a very short period of time. 

Doesn't Tilly look so sweet and dainty and lady like.







Trust me, Tilly is none of those things -- she's an out and out tomboy. Just minutes before the party, I had to run to the store to quickly get something and when I got back there was shredded newspaper all over the floor -- compliments of Miss Tilly.







She did, however, help me clean it up and gave me lots and lots of kisses while I was on my hands and knees.






























Anyway, thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What great pics!







Tilly is the cutest.


----------

